# Circuit Analysis Review 1



## tomtom (Jan 7, 2008)

To all,

FYI. Hope it help arty-smiley-048:


----------



## clemente (Jan 8, 2008)

tomtom said:


> To all,FYI. Hope it help arty-smiley-048:


great stuff tomtom thanks...


----------



## dzdave00 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tomtom, thanks for posting this!

In your mesh current method example, I think you have a couple typos:

In the first equation, I think it should read: 31*i1 - 5*i2 - 26*i3 = 80

In the second equation, I think it should read: -5*i1 + 125*i2 - 90*i3 = 0

In the third equation I think it should read: -26*i1 - 90*i2 + 124*i3 = 0

Dave


----------

